# Incise Carving anyone?



## LeeC (Oct 21, 2014)

Besides the marquetry and sculpture pieces I used to do, sometimes incise carving was the desired approach.


For those that do a little incise carving in their woodworking, I thought I'd put these two pieces up for whatever ideas they might provide. I found these two studio photos while rummaging around for another purpose. All just fading memories to me anymore. Normally the signs I did occasionally (to eat) are BS, but these had an inspirational aspect for me. 


I did these two pieces back in the 90s for a regional American Indian Museum.


This first piece was hung in the building's lobby.






This second piece was a sign at the front door.


----------



## InstituteMan (Oct 21, 2014)

Those are very pretty. I have no idea how to make those, but they look cool.


----------



## LeeC (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks IM.


Another idea for incise carving is this decorative flower box.


----------



## LeeC (Oct 22, 2014)

Just to see the various uses of incise carving, it can also be used as a decorative effect in furniture making.


Back somewhere around 1990, I made this entry way bench for our old New England home. You might notice the incise carving used to accentuate the piece.





Closeup of bottom portion





Closeup of top side





I also made this little accessory table





Hope there's some artistic ideas here for any would be carvers  Been digging around in old faded memories of late.


----------



## TKent (Oct 22, 2014)

Those are very nice!!


----------



## LeeC (Oct 23, 2014)

Thank you TK  

Been digging around in old photos lately for someone else. I've had my 15 minutes in life and these old photos are just faded memories, but I thought some of them might help others with ideas. 


This is probably the wrong place to note a random memory that surfaced in my searching, but just getting back from corporate medicine today I'm shifting my thoughts. Back when I transitioned from the lucrative corporate world to the starving artists world, I would often work late into the night on a piece I was engrossed in. One example was the Celtic Treasure Chest piece with all the marquetry work involved (took me a year and a half to finish that piece). 


Anyway, one day the wife and I had disagreed about something or other (don't remember what so it couldn't have been too important). When I went up to bed finally that night, sitting on the edge of the bed I said quietly to myself, "Why does she always have to be right?" She was snoring lightly, but without missing a breath I heard her say, "It's in the small print of the marriage contract." I laughed so loud she came fully awake. 


Hope you're having a good day,
LeeC


----------



## Abby (Oct 27, 2014)

Very nice Lee, especially like the museum sign.


----------



## escorial (Oct 27, 2014)

reminds me of the arts and craft movement..how nice would it be to own furniture in your pictures.


----------



## LeeC (Oct 27, 2014)

Thank you Abby and escorial. 



escorial said:


> reminds me of the arts and craft movement..how nice would it be to own furniture in your pictures.



It seems to me that in these times of gadget playthings and mechanization, that desire to learn the skills of fine woodworking are diminishing, especially the decorative art of embellishing such. How many woodworkers do you know that use hand cut dovetails in joinery? You're right in that it adds a warm glow to a dwelling, having one's handiwork about and knowing it's built to last.


There's still a few of us crazy old coots about. I've a friend that gets by laying unmortared rock walls. Whatever makes one happy in life


----------

